# My Bucket List Build



## SandDadLS2

I'm new to home audio / theater but a "veteran" to car audio. I've done 12 10's on a Malibu boat's wakeboard tower. I've done a Lexus GS400 with a full fiberglass dash and center console to house 8 10's all inside the cab (4 captain seats and motorized amps in the trunk). I've also done a "walled" Sprinter van with 15 12's braced with 2x4's.So on and so on. Car audio has always been a hobby of mine. I only work during the summer months so I need something to keep myself busy during the winter months. I work in my backyard so it only makes sense to do a build for my shop. I've done many builds but I know I haven't done it all. I'd like to call this one my "bucket list build." All the things I could think of that I've never done before all put into one build. 

I've never...

dealt with plexiglass.
had to deal with threaded inserts much.
worked with Birch.
a home audio system.
installed LED lights in a sub box.
painted a sub box before. (always did upholstery or carpet)
stained wood.
hid wires. (To this degree)
used an 18 in sub.
used / bent copper rod.
focused on art / appearance.

Here's the info / specs (be gentle everyone, like I said I'm new to home audio)

all wiring hiding inside the wood
solid copper rod to speaker. (no ugly dangling wires)
can't see any of the LED lights from the plexiglass windows
Sony STR-DH790 receiver
(2) Polk Audio XT70 floor speakers
(2) Polk Audio XT20 bookshelf speakers
SI HT-18 V3
Behringer NX6000 (overkill but I couldn't find a NX3000)


Initial cabinet volume = 10.6 cu ft
Horizontal brace displacement = .26 cu ft
Vertical brace displacement = .20 cu ft
Port displacement = 1.74 cu ft
Net volume = 8.2 cu ft
Tuned to 20 Hz










Here is my overall idea. Nothing too fancy but the inside is where it gets interesting.










The 5 interlocking braces are the focal point. With the LED's lighting up the inside I want everyone to look inside like it's a fish tank.

I'm currently 90% done. I'll post more pictures and info of the entire build soon.


----------



## SandDadLS2

I started by cutting all the pieces. Every piece was labeled and grouped together. I believe there was a total of 50 pieces cut. I had pieces everywhere. I did a combination of MDF and Birch. Basically it is MDF on the inside and Birch on the outside. Front is 2in thick and all the other sides are 1.25in. The Birch is intended to be the beauty "skin" that I'm staining. It should definitely help also with structure. 


















The first part I put together was the bottom part of the port. It was almost a box inside the box. I had to paint it first due to lack of access once it was put together. I quickly realized that painting this box the way I wanted was going to be a long process. Seal all the edges. Dry and sand. Prime the surfaces. Dry and sand. 2 coats of paint. Sanding in between coats. 2 coats of clear. Sanding in between coat. I want the white so glossy that it looks wet all the time. 



























Once the base was made I just started building up from there. If you are wondering what the wiggly marker lines are on some of pieces or why there are weird notches in some places, just wait you'll see what they are for.


----------



## SandDadLS2

Now it is time for the braces. 5 interlocking pieces with a bunch of windows. There are 2 sets of speaker wires and 6 sets of LED wires all being ran through these braces. It ended up being a tunnel maze. 










I drew out all the braces to see if I liked how they looked. Some of the wiggly lines are being cut out and some are for the wire tunnels. 










I figured it would be easier and cleaner to make a router jig. With all those different sized windows this should made it nicer. If you look closely at the picture you will notice that I also had to modify a router bit for this jig. Quad bearing flush trim bit to reach both upper and lower decks of the jig. It worked perfectly.


















Once the braces were cut out I had to put them together real quick to check it out. I pulled it all back apart because I still needed to roundover the edges.


























This was just a test fit and to check it out. I still had to make all the tunnels for the wires.


----------



## SandDadLS2

The plexiglass was pretty easy but seemed like it took forever. 6 12in x 6in pieces. 18 holes each. Predrilled to 1/8in then 1/4in then countersink. The threaded inserts were the hardest part. There was no room for error. Once they were installed I had to tighten them 1/2 a turn at a time to make them go down evenly. I ordered the perfect amount of gasket tape. I ended up with about 2in to spare. Glad I didn't have to order more.


----------



## SandDadLS2

Here is the little junction box to tame the wires. 1 terminal block for the speaker and the other for the LEDs. I went with a 4 pole speakon cable and connector setup. 2 poles for the speaker and the other 2 for the LEDs. 1 cable, 1 connector made it easy and clean.




































I should have either pulled the 2 core wire covers off or wired each set of LEDs together. The end of the tunnel was really tight.


----------



## SandDadLS2

Here are some pictures of the wires being ran.


----------



## SandDadLS2

The copper rods used for the visible part of the speaker wires was the worst. It took so long to get them as uniformed as possible. I had to do so many bends to make them look smooth and flow. I still had to end up sanding the dents and scratches out of them before polishing. 


























There are 5mm in diameter and 10in long. They were solid copper so I had to drill holes in the ends so I could solder the speaker wires in them.

I made some quick jigs to help keep them straight while drilling.


























Here's another jig I made for test fitting the rods so they all looked as close as possible.


























I was able to flip the pieces on the jig for left and right. Here is the final outcome. I'm not completely happy with them but they are better than looking at dangling wires inside. I'm still going to polish them some more when I do the staining.










I also am going to clean up the area where the rods enter the wood. Try to make them look as seamless as possible. Like I said, I'm about 90% done. I still need to do the final touches.


----------



## SandDadLS2

I routered a small v-groove in the front piece as a guide for the mounting hole diameter. I installed threaded inserts to mount the speaker. I figured they would be cleaner looking from the inside and also more secure. I had to slightly modify my circle jig. It only went up to18in diameter. I needed to go to 18.5in.



























First MDF piece for mounting to. Second MDF piece as a flush mount. Third Birch piece with rounded edge. They all made for a nice flush look. It was a really tight fit.


----------



## SandDadLS2

Here is where I currently am. I got to a point where I could use it. I still need to clean the inside, silicone the inside seams, clean up the speaker wire tunnels, round the exterior edges, cover all the screw holes on the exterior, and stain.

When I first hooked it up I was bummed. I thought it would be louder. HAHA had to mess the settings. My shop is detached from my house and about 100 feet between them. It knocked stuff off the walls inside the house. I had to clean up oil and paint that broke in the shop. And I owe my neighbor a new picture frame. I guess I wasn't ready for what it was going to do.


----------



## T-Dub

*WOW!!

This is a fun one to watch come together. Looking forward to the stained & finished product. Great work!*


----------



## david yurik

That's just nuts!! I don't think I've ever seen that level of detail on hiding a wire. You wouldn't happen to farm your work out would you?

Dave


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Your enclosure came out bangin'!! The bracing and copper rod leads are killing 'em!


----------



## SandDadLS2

david yurik said:


> That's just nuts!! I don't think I've ever seen that level of detail on hiding a wire. You wouldn't happen to farm your work out would you?
> 
> Dave


Thanks! I appreciate it. I sure do. I do custom projects for people all the time.


----------



## SandDadLS2

BP1Fanatic said:


> Your enclosure came out bangin'!! The bracing and copper rod leads are killing 'em!


Thanks man! It's nice hearing everyone liking the little details that were a lot of work.


----------



## david yurik

SandDadLS2 said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. I sure do. I do custom projects for people all the time.


What part of this great country are you in if I may ask sir ??


----------



## SandDadLS2

david yurik said:


> What part of this great country are you in if I may ask sir ??


Unfortunately, I have to say I'm in California..... for now.


----------

